# Tigurius More Powerful Than Malcador?



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Tigurius and Malcador were both the most powerful psykers of their time aside from the Emperor, but if they were to be compared who would be the more powerful psyker?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm unsure about Tigurius, but I'm guessing that Magnus could probably have wiped the floor with Malcador with his mental pinky.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd think Malcador since, last I recall, he was a mostly unaugmented human thaw was an extremely powerful pysker.

Tigirius is a powerful space marine psyker, famous for momentarily tapping into the Tyranid hive mind, but again that was only momentarily. This is unlike Malcador, who took the Emperors position on the golden throne for a number of hours. The guy was powerful enough to hold a tear in reality relatively closed until the Emperor could take up that vigil.


----------



## xxJoshxx (Jul 21, 2009)

Malcador would come out on top I think. Sure Tigurius could give Malcador a back hand and kill him but as darkreever asid, Malcador sat and the bloody Golden Throne!


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

xxJoshxx said:


> Malcador sat and the bloody Golden Throne!


Do we know for a fact that this feat is greater than tapping into the Hive Mind? I don't think we can draw conclusions based on these two facts alone.

We don't know the relative difficulties of the two. We don't know the relative affinities those two had for their respective tasks.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sorry but first I have to question you premise of Tigurius being the most powerful psyker.


----------



## nate187 (Feb 2, 2009)

Behold the greatest sacrifice of our age! Malcador the Sigillite is no more. Henceforth he shall always and only ever be Malcador the Hero!

Big E's words himself. 

As mentioned above he was able, albeit for a short period of time to control the vast psychic powers of the golden throne and prevent a daemon invasion through the imperial web way. Malcador was also able to shift the Grey Knights moon fortress out of reality in order to pave the way for their founding. No mean feat

Tigurius whilst extremely powerful with all the lost knowledge in between time periods would fall pretty short I think.

Emperor= Royal Flush
Magnus= Straight Flush 
Malcadore= Four of a kind
Tigurius= Full house :rofl:


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

In my opinion Malcador doesn't hold a candle to any Primarch psychially. They are demigods he is just a human with immense psychic prowess. And the mightiest human to boot. As for Tigerius, that's the Ultramarines boasting. If memory serves a certain Blood Angel and Space Wolf have done much the same feats. They still are a little behind Malcador.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh I'm also going to throw my hat in with the "Is Tiggy really the most powerful?" crowd. 

Even if we just limit the premise to loyalist Astartes, we have an entire Grey Knights chapter to contend with. I'll say that I think he's a more powerful _psyker_ than Mephiston or even Njall (and certainly Ezekiel), but not the most. 
Then if we expand out to all Astartes he has to contend with the likes of Ahriman. And then beyond that we have Eldar who I think still have the psychic monopoly.

As for the comparison with Malcador, I think they're different. Malcador's psychic capabilities were less combat-orientated, unlike Tigurius'. I'm not really that up to date with my Heresy knowledge, so I'm unsure as to whether Malcador had prescience/visions, but Tigurius' aren't that clear if you follow me. They're always fairly short term and imprecise. As for comparing the holding of the Golden Throne to the tapping into of the Hive Mind, I'm going to throw my weight behind the latter. The Hive Mind is said to drive people insane as they can only experience the endless hunger, but the Throne physically and psychically drains the life out of you - and Malcador endured this for hours, whilst Tigurius only momentarily tapped into the Hive Mind.

That said I don't think Malcador could use his psychic abilities to say augment his physical strength or other such biomantic or telekinetic abilities.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

As far as I know there is no info on the psyker class they both belong to, that would strongly help in helping to answer the question. My gut feeling would be that Malcador heaviliy outclasses Tigirius (I recall somewhere that he did something cool to the moon Titan, not sure if that is official fluff). I surely class Tigurius as en extremely powerfull psyker but I do not think he is alpha or anything, I agree with the point of there being numerous more powerfull GK (I cannot recall his name but the 'I can see you' guy from the emperor's gift) seemed to me extremely powerfull. I would also say that Vel'cona and certainly Mephiston (since his rebirth) can go toe to toe with Tigurius, so to make a long story short, I would not know for sure but my gutfeeling says Malcador, also recall that during that time the EMP was playing around with boosting psychic powers, he might have given Malcador a little boost.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

I think if you just pitched the two in a battle with each other Tigurius might win. But Malcador is the stronger psyker, probably by quite a bit. The problem is that Tigurius is a soldier first and a psyker second, everything he does is for combat purposes and he`s very good at it, giving him a definitely leg up. Malcador on the other hand is a psyker first and a soldier... probably never. He`s got some serious power but I`m not sure how well versed he is at using that power to kill someone.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Malcador would win hands down MEQ. Malcador has a piece of Empy in him, the most powerful psyker ever. The only thing he is short of being is a Primarch.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take this one.



Beaviz81 said:


> Malcador would win hands down MEQ. Malcador has a piece of Empy in him, the most powerful psyker ever. The only thing he is short of being is a Primarch.


Malcador has a piece of the Emperor in him?


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Beaviz81 said:


> Malcador would win hands down MEQ. Malcador has a piece of Empy in him, the most powerful psyker ever. The only thing he is short of being is a Primarch.





Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Malcador has a piece of the Emperor in him?


Oh yeah? Well, Sevrin Loth has, like, two pieces! Yeah, totally!

...

How else do you think he gets his 2+ Invul save? :wink:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Protoss119 said:


> How else do you think he gets his 2+ Invul save? :wink:


By stealing a Dark Eldar shadowfield of course.

Though I am also curious about this one, where does or has it ever stated that Malcador has a piece of the Emperor in him? And when you think about it, wouldn't that hold more true for Tigirius? He has geneseed, which is a piece of his primarch, who in turn had/was a piece of the Emperor.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

If your saying that Tigerius is more powerful then Malcador then that means Mephiston, Ezekiel and Vol'Cana are as powerful as him aswell. This is because Tigirius states in Fall of Damnos, He is perhaps one of the most powerful space marine libarians along with and i quote:

"The Dreaded Mephiston, The Shrouded Ezekiel and the Pragmatic Vol'Cana." Though in terms of table top then Sevrin Loth would also be up there.

However i would state in what terms is he more powerful as a psyker? his ability to tell the future? his telepathic abilities? his ability to hurl fire and lightning? All psykers are different in how they use and focus their own powers and everything about Tigerius shows his true ability lies in divination and telepathy while we have no idea of what Malcador's main focus was.

So im going to say Malcador.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I mean Tigerius is thinking that highly of himself? Hm that is not surprising. The Ultramarines smacks of telling everyone else what to do and how awesome they are. Can someone find proof of that Tiggy is thinking that of himself BTW?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Malcador's final act after sitting on the golden throne for hours was to give the emperor enough strength to give his servants final orders.

It's possible that if he wasn't on the throne his death might have allowed the emperor to recover.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sure but then the reinforcements wouldn't have come on time. It boiled down to minutes.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

A discussion of sheer psychic wattage goes to Malcador with the Golden Throne as his primary demonstration. In addition, Malcador had centuries/millennia(?) of refinement in his abilities and direct tutelage/experience with the Emperor.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

They really need to show more of Malcador's power...more then his ability to pretty much be aware of everything and what he did on the throne. He needs a few bad ass scenes of display before it is all said and done.


----------

